
Show HN: Donatemates - sahillavingia
https://donatemates.com
======
sahillavingia
Hi! Been a while since my last "Show HN." I think that was Gumroad. :)

After the ACLU matching spree, I wanted to make it easier for folks to run
their own matching campaigns in a similar vein, without having to monitor
their @replies with a Google Sheet or other mechanism.

So me and a couple friends shipped Donatemates. You create a campaign, get a
matching email address, and ask for friends to forward their receipts to it.

That's it :) – thoughts, feedback, and contributions (it's open source)
appreciated!

